# Solved: More Users Report Apple's Update Kills Their Macs



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"A Monday update to Apple's Leopard operating system continued to wreak havoc today, with some users reporting that Mac OS X 10.5.6 has completely killed their machines."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/zd/20081217/tc_zd/235190


----------



## Aussie_matu (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for bringing this to my attention. I find it really funny how people are always saying how good Mac is compared to Windows. I think this shows that Mac is not as perfect and is just as good as Windows 

Great post man very informative :up:


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Some Mac users who ran the latest OS X Leopard update installation file found out that the software installation quits halfway through the process, causing potential problems due to a partially updated system. Apple acknowledged the installation issue and offers instructions on how to remove partially deleted installation files from a system folder and re-download the update again."
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/40667/140/


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Aussie_matu said:


> Thanks for bringing this to my attention. I find it really funny how people are always saying how good Mac is compared to Windows. I think this shows that Mac is not as perfect and is just as good as Windows
> 
> Great post man very informative :up:


Keep in mind that there are problems like this in almost every other Windows update and that the percentage of people affected by update bugs on both platforms is relatively low.


----------



## Aussie_matu (Oct 20, 2007)

ferrija1 said:


> Keep in mind that there are problems like this in almost every other Windows update and that the percentage of people affected by update bugs on both platforms is relatively low.


What logic boards dying from an update? I don't think so...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Aussie_matu said:


> What logic boards dying from an update? I don't think so...


A motherboard fail is a hardware problem, besides, since this is just one case it could be an unfortunate coincidence. By the way...http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=windows+update+killed+my+pc&btnG=Search


----------

